# How to clip your Dairy Goats



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Yesterday I clipped Angel, my American Alpine doe
I clip usually 1 month before a show, for the hair to grow out a little bit, her skin is both white and black, so she looks pretty funny now!

Step one: Gather your supplies










I use Andis Super 2-Speed Clippers with a Wide 10 blade 
**Kool Lube** 
Paper Towels
Hoof Trimmers 
Coffee (optional) 
A milkstand or fitting stand

Step two: Add one hairy goat!










This is when I lube up the clippers, check the power cord and begin! I start at the elbow and sweep right up the shoulder to the jawline, all the way to the skin and work my way back the goat. Always go against the growth and overlap your path on your way up to avoid lines. Use the loose skin to your advantage; on the topline, pull the skin towards you so the hair isn't sitting on top of the spine. Clean up the legs, flatten the knees and get the hocks clean. I also shave the pasterns.

About 15 minutes into trimming, a little goat will come to help!










Fool just turned one month old, she showed up or moral support and to supervise trimming. She also knocked over my coffee (thanks :roll: ). LOL

Here's the aftermath! Yikes, look at the stuff everywhere lol










But she's totally clean, face and ears are a shaved! I need to go do her udder, it wasn't full.

and finally, to really make your goat look good, trim feet! (look at before and after pics of her on the fitting stand! her legs look 100% better)



















Happy showing! :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love it Katrina! Thanks for the info and great photos!! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love it!! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed pics and info. The hoof looks great. Good job and good luck.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She is SO, SO pretty! and you've done a lovely job on her 'make=over'. Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks! I clip lots of goats for other breeders. Glad I could finally get my own done!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you SO much for posting this! :hi5: It was extremely helpful for me, and I am actually looking forward to clippin' my ladies once my clippers get here.  

Love the pictures too. Very sharp, with a good focus and good background blending. :thumb:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I was noticing your clippers - do you like them a lot? I was considering purchasing that pair Andis AGC Super 2-Speed OR the Andis AGP Super 2-Speed . . . I really don't know what the difference is between those two pairs!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

kids-n-peeps said:


> I was noticing your clippers - do you like them a lot?


I really like these, they stay cool, quiet and run fast! I only use the one speed though, I have never used the slow setting.

It really is fun once you get going with the clipping, Angel is good too, so sh doesnt dance around on the stand, If they trust you they wont mind thir faces shaved either.



Goat Song said:


> Love the pictures too. Very sharp, with a good focus and good background blending. :thumb:


 Thanks! I usually use my long lens, but I would have had to back up far away, so the kit lens worked OK this time!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you! Very well done! Love your supervisor! :lovey:


----------



## Goat love (May 23, 2011)

How do you do the face


----------

